# Why do YOU do it?



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

Been a while since the last post.

I hit a central Ohio lake this morning solo as I have a few times the past few weeks. Trolled Flicker Shad #5 in Blue Growler at 75’ back ticking bottom at 2.8-3.1 SOG. Had my culled limit of 17”+ saugeye, 3 wipers over 20” with largest going nearly 23”. Had a host of other fish in my hour and twenty minute short trip. I had a brisket on the smoker for a family dinner and had a narrow window!

That wasn’t the reason for this post.

As I said, I was fortunate enough to catch my limit (plus) of saugeye that I was going to bring home for dinner this week for my wife and I, but I met this awesome 87 year old veteran that I was talking to in the parking lot after I was done. He was fishing by himself for three days there this week trying to get a meal for he and his 84 year old wife who loves Saugeye to eat. I gave him my limit of fish and he was elated! He couldn’t believe it when I told him I caught my limit in under 1.5 hrs of fishing. I invited him to go with me sometime😃.

Awesome older gentlemen! We talked for almost an hour in the parking lot. He donates deer and fish to a local organization, so when I heard this, I knew it was no coincidence. He was kind enough to invite me down to 2 private farms he manages for deer in Coshocton County to bow hunt.

Why am I posting this? This is not something I share to brag or say how great I am. I’m not. Many sportsmen do this, as I have done for many many years. I’m telling you folks this, because fishing is so much more to me than just catching a limit. It’s Sunday morning. I’m normally in church, but I couldn’t be there today. This was a spiritual experience. I struggled all day at Erie yesterday for 7 perch. I needed redemption. God blessed me this morning with quiet time I haven’t gotten much of lately. HE also blessed me with a few fish. I heard this mans story, and it was like my lips started moving without me knowing. There was a need (small and dumb albeit) and I felt led to offer my fish to an incredible person that I’ve never met before, but felt a kinship to.

This post is to challenge each of us to be kind and good stewards of what we have. Be helpful and be good sportsman to others always. I was the one that left blessed today. Not because of the fish, but because I made a new friend and met a fellow sportsman enjoying his passion (the same passion as mine) at 87. Fishing by himself out of his boat on a windy day, challenged me. I hope I’m still enjoying the great outdoors at that age with MY great Creator there by my side.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank You for what you did...and Thank You even more for this incredible thread.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Way to go Josh !! It made me smile this morning when you texted me about your morning and meeting the older gentleman. Because of who YOU are is why it all happened the way it did. Wish I would of been awake last night when you tried to get ahold of me so I could of met him also.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

An excellent post. Thank you for sharing it. In a time when it's so easy to focus on what's wrong with this world/nation and get lost in the negativity, this story is a beacon of light. I will take it as a challenge to be better at sharing my experiences when these kind of things happen to me.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Oddly enough...as we age and life goes by....the Fish are often times the least important part of fishing.
If they wind up in your boat, cooler, or place on the shore....it's a bonus.
Two thumbs up to the OP!!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome post and challenge accepted. You are so right about the experience being the reward of fishing. That's my philosophy also, but I need to do better at helping others. 

Kip


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your inspirational story Brahmabull71! God has a plan and today you were privileged to experience His divine intervention! Even cooler was that it involved fishing! I hope you are able to bring your new friend out on a fishing trip soon!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

berkshirepresident said:


> Oddly enough...as we age and life goes by....the Fish are often times the least important part of fishing.
> If they wind up in your boat, cooler, or place on the shore....it's a bonus.
> Two thumbs up to the OP!!


My sentiments exactly. My two most enjoyable days fishing this year were when Lacdown took me fishing at O'Shay and when I took my elderly (83?) friend and his daughter to the senior/disabled platform at Alum. The actual fishing is always secondary when I go and any catch is purely bonus.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I’m not surprised by your generosity Josh,with all of you past posts of helping people out including myself, you have a BIG HEART! Even in our phone conversation I could tell that you are a generous and genuine man and we will one day fish together for my first saugeye…. lol lol.… I know you have been through some very difficult times but hopefully it’s all in the past….God Bless you and keep it going.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to catch fish for me to call it a good time, but it takes some good company to make it a great time! Even if you catch a nice fish it isn't the same without someone to share the memories with. Grew up fishing all the time with family and enjoy taking the kids and wife out now, even if I'm only steering the boat and unhooking fish.

Codger, was great hanging out with you that day and you're a good friend looking out for your buddy like you did.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been a while since the last post.
> 
> ...


That's awesome man you made a friend for sure 👍 nice fish also 😁


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was great talking to you that morning. Was a perfect morning to be out awhile. The whole experience that morning made things fall into place that day. And also made the man's day fall into a joyous one. Only imagine when he got home to wife with those fish.

Great job and one of these days we need to be on same boat testing those fish out.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Agree! Let’s do it soon!


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

*"Many men go fishing all of their 
lives without knowing that it 
is not fish they are after." *
*Henry David Thoreau*


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

mikeiss said:


> *"Many men go fishing all of their
> lives without knowing that it
> is not fish they are after." *
> *Henry David Thoreau*


One of my favorites:

“Fishing is not an escape from life, but often a deeper immersion into it” - Harry Middleton


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

I think this is the best post on OGF all year! Keep it up guys and gals, pass on kindness and generosity, it makes the community, the country, even the world a better place! God bless

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Perch in NY are VERY cooperative! Thanks for all the kind comments guys! You overwhelm me!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> View attachment 477393
> View attachment 477394
> View attachment 477395
> Perch in NY are VERY cooperative! Thanks for all the kind comments guys! You overwhelm me!
> View attachment 477397


There you go smiles says it all 😁👍 good-looking family you got there. I thought you looked familiar so I zoomed in and I seen your hat JW Didado. I worked for New River for years must of seen ya somewhere along the lines 😁👍


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I had family that worked there! The old man still wears the hat!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

From 4 to 87 years old Dad took me all the time.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

The water is peaceful for me.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jiggerman said:


> View attachment 477406
> View attachment 477406
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! And this is the other reason “Why we do it”!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Josh,
So glad to hear you were out and doing well. Your comments are heartfelt and heart warming. Sounds like God is walking with you and life is good. Inspirational post for sure…
Thank you!
Al


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Josh,
> So glad to hear you were out and doing well. Your comments are heartfelt and heart warming. Sounds like God is walking with you and life is good. Inspirational post for sure…
> Thank you!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice civic post it note and although my knee jerk reaction was, "well reeroy what what have you done lately" it's 

cool to see that angle and be reminded. There are too many angles to hit them all consistantly so reminders are a good thing


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

There's a reason that Jesus went to the sea shore and chose fishermen when he was looking for apostles. Some of the finest hard working people are fishermen/women. I have had many spiritual experiences fishing and I do enjoy going by myself and I often find those quiet moments are when I contemplate on my faith walk. There are a lot of post about rude people and negative experiences, but we should absolutely share more of the "good things" we encounter. I once had a friend who was going through some very rough times. he was only a casual fisherman, but after a year of sitting in a boat and standing along streams with me and having a place to escape all the crap, he got his life in order and found Jesus in the process. He has become my best fishing partner for the last 10 years. I never had any plans or thoughts that I was doing anything other than being a friend, but Jesus had other plans. We can all offer some form of healing in the small things we do for the least of these. Some of the best advice I was ever given about my faith walk involving others was this, " don't try and change people's lives, just build a bridge of Love and let Jesus walk across when he's ready". Often the simple acts mean more than we think. Fishing is a great fouundation for that bridge.

All the land owners I fish or hunt on get a supply for their freezer, I have an 80+ year old veteran I give too, a woman who has Alpha Gal disease and can't eat red meat and more. I enjoy spreading God's bounty. Saugeye are good eating, so they are one of the best to share, because of how good they eat. If your going to give it away, give the best.


----------

